
Ask HN: Who are the most compelling blockchain naysayers? - mdevere
Articles on the blockchain&#x2F;ethereum are overwhelmingly in the bullish camp.<p>What are some of the most compelling, well-researched arguments for why blockchain is likely to fail?
======
davidgerard
I literally wrote a book attempting this:

[https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/](https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/)

There's a pile of excerpts linked in the sidebar, and the Amazon "look
inside!" shows you the first few chapters.

Honestly? Come by Reddit /r/buttcoin. The name gives you a good idea of the
seriousness, and it's very much critics, _but_ it's turned out to be the only
place on Reddit you can have a serious discussion of blockchainy stuff, 'cos
all the others are filled with the frankly delusional.

------
quickthrower2
For currency: the fact that it is quite difficult for an average person to
keep their keys both secure and backed up. For example choosing a secure
enough but memorable password for their wallet. Not having their PC hacked
while they type in such password etc. As the currencies go up in value so will
the sophistication of attacks.

For other applications: Miners fees are high. Any data put into the chain is
public and immutable and probably stored forever. So even encrypted messages
may be attackable at a future date and the secrets leaked. So you want to stay
anonymous there can't be too much interesting data stored in there.

------
olegkikin
Blockchain is just a clever data structure, it can't succeed or fail.

Particular implementations of it can fail, financially, or due to bugs.

------
itamarst
I bet FT Alphaville has some good ones.

------
roschdal
Energy usage.

